

Why AngularJS Changes Everything - southpolesteve
http://ionicframework.com/blog/angularjs-will-be-huge/?utm_content=buffer05796&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
carsongross
A bit OT, but somewhat relevant:

I like Angular, but I also find that in many cases it's pretty heavy weight
for me. I've been working on a library that lets you add AJAX to your app w/o
any javascript, using HTML attributes, REST-ful bindings and the Basecamp2
content-swapping approach:

[http://intercoolerjs.org/](http://intercoolerjs.org/)

It's not designed to be a be-all-end-all javascript library, but it lets you
tactically AJAX-ify your app in high value places without a lot of complexity.

Here's a (crappy) demo I threw up:

[https://vimeo.com/85881209](https://vimeo.com/85881209)

It's in early alpha, but if anyone is interested, please fork and ping me.
Lots of interesting stuff to implement still.

------
secstate
I imagine the discussion at these big companies goes thusly:

Programmer: "I'd like to use Ember.js to build our new tablet app."

Manager: "Who built Ember.js? Who supports it? Where did it come from?"

Programmer: "Tilde, Inc."

Manager: "No dice."

... one month later ...

Programmer: "Okay, I've been playing with AngularJS and--"

Manager: "Who built it?"

Programmer" "Google is leading development."

Manager: "Perfect, I'd like to see 500 LOC fully tested by next week and a
shippable app in two months, though I expect we'll let that slip one or 14
months if we have to."

------
posabsolute
I hope Angular never become the "futur" of front-end. I pride myself making
reusable, simple, opmised, clean code for entreprisey apps. Some frameworks
fit well in this mentality.

Angular does not. It's an awkward black box.

I can open the source code of backbone & understand everything it's doing.
Using a simpler stack makes the code more timeless, any competent js dev is
able to continue my work. Pretty sure you can't say the same with your angular
app.

------
Bahamut
I too have noticed some conservative institutions looking into or already
switching to using AngularJS, such as banks, and some areas of the federal
government.

I, for one, am glad to embrace my new frontend overlord.

------
thruflo
I have a theory about that google trends graph: the more confusing and
fragmented your documentation, the more google searches you generate.

------
felideon
> They all told the same story: their bosses were directing entire dev teams
> to switch to Angular. [...] It was actually being mandated from the _top
> down_ , changing job requirements almost overnight.

It makes me wonder who is convincing the managers, then, if not the developers
that actually have to build the software?

And are developers embracing AngularJS because it is now becoming a marketable
skill that hiring managers are looking to fill, or because of its own merits?

------
lukasm
I've been building an angular app for a few months now I must admit that
angular is great, but the learning curve is too steep.

~~~
brianfryer
> the learning curve is too steep

Compared to what?

~~~
Xdes
I will say, as having acquired a taste for angular and trying to extend an
ember app, that the angular learning curve is pretty linear.

My experience was:

* My first module

* My first controller

* Attaching controller to div

* My first interaction with ng-click and $scope

* My first route

* Refactor controller from div to router

* Using a route with an anchor tag

* My first form with ng-submit

* My first service

* My first value to wrap jquery

* Using $.ajax to call a service

* Discovering $http and refactoring out $.ajax

* Refactoring the service into a factory

* My first directive to wrap jquery-ui

and so on.

------
jdonaldson
TL;DR: Anecdotes from an angular conference, garden variety hyperbole,
contrived google trends chart.

~~~
324254523445445

      > contrived google trends chart
    

I know, right?

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en-
US#q=angularjs%2C...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en-
US#q=angularjs%2C%20emberjs%2C%20knockoutjs%2C%20backbonejs%2C%20jquery&cmpt=q)

~~~
pedalpete
Notice the similarity between jQuery and Angular? Similar trajectory over the
same amount of time. I find that pretty compelling.

------
manishsharan
can confirm ! am architect at at a major Canadian bank and AngularJS is our
preferred UI framework , even over JSF and that is a big deal for all java
shops.

~~~
caitp
Are you able to identify the bank? Are any of the public-facing apps using
AngularJS?

We'd like to showcase successful and interesting Angular apps on the
website(s) (by which I mean angularjs.org/angulardart.org and
builtwith.angularjs.org, etc)

~~~
manishsharan
I can't . However, I have discussed with my management that we should talk
about our work with AngularJS to be able to recruit programmers, who are
otherwise choose to go to 'exciting' start-ups. When we are ready, we will
reach out to AngularJS to showcase our apps. We are doing mobile and tablet
focused web apps as well as traditional web apps with AngularJS.

~~~
caitp
When you have time (and are allowed to), it would be really cool if you could
submit a patch against
[http://github.com/angular/builtwith.angularjs.org](http://github.com/angular/builtwith.angularjs.org).
It's not necessarily the simplest process, but there's a simple server in the
repository so you can preview the change.

Just ping me on the PR and I'll be happy to merge that for you

------
justinj
how did that post even address its title? let alone warrant a single HN
upvote?

~~~
felideon
> It has to _become_ a platform.

> It was a few weeks ago at the first ever AngularJS conference, ng-conf, that
> all of my assumptions about Angular were proved true.

According to the OP, it changes everything because it has 'become a platform'.
Whether that is true or not is up for discussion, a discussion that is
definitely HN-worthy.

